#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Άρθρο: Απεργία μηχανικών στις 10 Φεβρουαρίου

## makap

Από το χθεσινό δελτίο τύπου του ΤΕΕ

Ήθελα να ανοίξω το θέμα "Χωρίς σχόλια" αλλά προτίμησα να παραθέσω αυτούσιο το Δελτίο Τύπου γιατί θεωρώ ότι αυτό που θα ζήσουμε (με την ιδιότητα του μηχανικού), από τώρα και για πολλά ακόμη χρόνια, δεν φαίνεται να το έχουμε συνειδητοποιήσει. Δεν ξέρω αν το κάλεσμα αυτό θα έχει μαζικότητα (τελευταία φορά που θυμάμαι να κάλεσε το ΤΕΕ τους μηχανικούς σε απεργία ήταν στο τέλος της δεκαετίας του '80) αλλά πρέπει να σκεφτούμε σοβαρά και να προβληματιστούμε. Αν το θέμα ήταν να δώσουμε τον οβολό μας και να συνεχίσουμε όπως πριν, όλοι θα το κάναμε, πιστεύω. Μετά τις εξαγγελίες της κυβέρνησης και το γενικότερο κλίμα που επικρατεί, φοβάμαι ότι, όσοι έχουν βολευτεί ως μισθωτοί, θα τη βγάλουν κουτσά-στραβά, οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες,όμως, και, γενικά, όλοι οι υπόλοιποι μηχανικού πρέπει να αρχίσουν να ψάχνουν για άλλη δουλειά !!!  

*Απεργούν οι διπλωματούχοι μηχανικοί στις 10 Φεβρουαρίου*  
 Εικοσιτετράωρη πανελλαδική απεργία στις *10 Φεβρουαρίου*, αποφάσισε η Δ.Ε. του ΤΕΕ καλώντας τους διπλωματούχους μηχανικούς σε μαζική αντίδραση στην κρίση η οποία μαστίζει όλους τους τομείς δράσης τους.

 Το Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδας, *ακριβώς επειδή κατανοεί το μέγεθος της οικονομικής κρίσης της Χώρας* και έχει αποδείξει στην πράξη, με τις προτάσεις του, το υψηλό αίσθημα ευθύνης που διαθέτει,  καλεί τα μέλη του να συμμετέχουν ενεργά στην απεργία, επιχειρώντας να εκπέμψει ένα τριπλό μήνυμα:

 Προς την κυβέρνηση: ότι επιμέρους επιλογές, και πολύ περισσότερο η συνισταμένη τους, αν δεν συζητηθούν διεξοδικά, δηλαδή αν δεν εξασφαλίσουν την *ενεργό μαχητική υποστήριξη των πολιτών* και των φορέων τους,  θα οδηγήσουν σε χρόνιο μαρασμό την Ελληνική οικονομία. Επιπλέον,  θα διαλύσουν το επιστημονικό δυναμικό της χώρας, το οποίο αποτελεί την μόνο ανταγωνιστικό πλεονέκτημά της για ανάπτυξη. 
 
Προς τους πολίτες: οι ανατροπές που χρειάζεται η χώρα απαιτούν από όλους συστηματικές προτάσεις, ισότητα δικαίου, συνεργασία και *αγώνες.* Είναι πέραν οποιωνδήποτε επικοινωνιακών παιχνιδιών, από οπουδήποτε και αν προέρχονται.
 Προς τους μηχανικούς: να συνειδητοποιήσουν την κατάσταση  και να αναδείξουν το δημιουργικό ρόλο τους,  συμβάλλοντας σε μικρές και μεγάλες ανατροπές για το ξεπέρασμα της κρίσης, απΆ οποιοδήποτε θέση και αν βρίσκονται.  *Ο ρόλος του παρατηρητή δεν ταιριάζει στους μηχανικούς* στις σημερινές συνθήκες. 
 
Η κρίση στην Ελλάδα δεν έχει φθάσει στο αποκορύφωμά της.
 
Η οικοδομική δραστηριότητα μειώθηκε συνολικά το 2009 κατά 16,5%. Η ακόμη μεγαλύτερη μείωση στον τομέα των μελετών ιδιωτικών έργων, προαναγγέλλει την τραγική επιδείνωση και των κατασκευών του τομέα, με ανυπολόγιστες επιπτώσεις στην απασχόληση. 
 
Συνεχίζονται με διαρκώς αυξανόμενο ρυθμό οι απολύσεις μηχανικών του τομέα κατασκευών και της βιομηχανίας, καθώς έχει περιοριστεί σημαντικά η προκήρυξη νέων μελετών και έργων και παράλληλα συνεχίζεται η αποβιομηχάνιση της Χώρας, χωρίς ουσιαστικό σχέδιο παραγωγικής ανασυγκρότησης. Ειδικότερα στον τομέα των δημοσίων έργων, η κατάσταση που βιώνει σχεδόν το σύνολο των εταιρειών επιβαρύνεται και από τις καθυστερήσεις αποπληρωμής εκτελεσμένων έργων, που με μέτριους υπολογισμούς ξεπερνούν το ένα δισεκατομμύριο ευρώ. Ο τομέας των υπηρεσιών, στον οποίο είχε περιοριστεί κατά το παρελθόν το μοντέλο ανάπτυξης της Ελλάδας, όχι μόνο αδυνατεί να αντιμετωπίσει την κρίση ως ευκαιρία, αλλά, προσανατολισμένος κυρίως στην κατανάλωση, βρίσκεται μπροστά σε πρωτοφανή προβλήματα. 
 
Οι μισθωτοί μηχανικοί, στον δημόσιο και ιδιωτικό τομέα, υφίστανται σοβαρή μείωση του εισοδήματός τους  και των εργασιακών τους δικαιωμάτων.
 Η Ελλάδα χάνει διαρκώς σε δείκτες ανταγωνιστικότητας, εμφανίζεται στις τελευταίες θέσεις με βάση του δείκτες καινοτομίας, εισαγωγής νέων τεχνολογιών και έρευνας, αλλά καταλαμβάνει την πρώτη θέση στην ανεργία των επιστημόνων της.
 
Σε αντίθεση με ό,τι συμβαίνει στις χώρες της Ε.Ε. σε εποχή ύφεσης, στην Ελλάδα παρατηρείται διαρκής μείωση της απασχόλησης επιστημονικού δυναμικού. Στο σύνολο των κρατών-μελών του ΟΟΣΑ, μόνο στη χώρα μας καταγράφεται μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό ανεργίας νέων επιστημόνων, έναντι της ανεργίας των νέων αποφοίτων υποχρεωτικής και δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης.
 
Ο τεχνικός κόσμος έχει συνταχθεί με την άποψη ότι η βασική ανατροπή που χρειάζεται η Ελλάδα αναφέρεται στο μοντέλο οικονομικής ανάπτυξης. Και σΆ αυτή την κατεύθυνση το ΤΕΕ ήταν από τους πρώτους – αν όχι ο πρώτος – φορέας που υπέβαλε προτάσεις, επισημαίνοντας τα προβλήματα του προϋπολογισμού, την αναξιοπιστία των απολογισμών, την προβληματικότητα των βασικών αναπτυξιακών επιλογών, τη γραφειοκρατία, που απαξίωσαν τη δημόσια διοίκηση (η χρηματοδότησή του ως ποσοστό του ΑΕΠ είναι κάτω από τον μέσο όρο των κρατών-μελών της Ε.Ε.). Το ΤΕΕ βρίσκεται στη δυσάρεστη θέση να τονίσει ότι οι επισημάνσεις του για τα ΚΠΣ δικαιώθηκαν, αν αναλογιστούμε τι έμεινε από την αξιοποίησή τους στην παραγωγική βάση της Χώρας. Οι επιλογές που έγιναν τελικά   ακύρωσαν, επί της ουσίας, τα ΚΠΣ και το ΕΣΠΑ (τρία χρόνια από την έναρξη της ισχύος του έχει απορροφηθεί μόλις 3,6%, σύμφωνα με το τελευταίο – αναθεωρημένο – Πρόγραμμα Σταθερότητας και Ανάπτυξης).
 
Είναι γεγονός ότι η σημερινή κυβέρνηση έχει ανοίξει μια σειρά από τα σοβαρά ζητήματα που πρέπει να μας απασχολούν και αυτό είναι θετικό. Ωστόσο, η διαβούλευση έχει νόημα αν καλύπτεται η ουσία του όρου. Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση ο κίνδυνος να υπάρξουν αρνητικές συνέπειες από τις οριστικές επιλογές είναι σοβαρός.
 
Το ΤΕΕ, σε μια σειρά θέματα – όπως τα θέματα ανάπτυξης, το φορολογικό, ασφαλιστικό, Παιδεία, επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα, κλειστά επαγγέλματα, περιβάλλον, ενέργειας, χωροταξία και δόμηση (νόμιμη και αυθαίρετη), διοικητική αναδιάρθρωση της χώρας, θεσμικό πλαίσιο ανάθεσης μελετών και έργων – έχει καταθέσει συγκεκριμένες και συγκροτημένες προτάσεις, όπως άλλωστε, οφείλει εκ του ρόλου του και κανείς, έως σήμερα, δεν τις έχει αντικρούσει επί της ουσίας ούτε τις έχει θεωρήσει προτάσεις που αγνοούν ευρύτερα οικονομικά και κοινωνικά ζητήματα. 
 
Αντίθετα διακρίνεται σε ορισμένες  περιπτώσεις, μέχρι τώρα τουλάχιστον, ο διάλογος να είναι προσχηματικός ή ανεπαρκής ή με αποκλεισμούς. Για παράδειγμα, στην Επιτροπή για το ασφαλιστικό δεν συμμετέχουν οι εκπρόσωποι του τέταρτου μεγαλύτερου ταμείου της Χώρας, αλλά μόλις χθες (19-1-2010) κατατέθηκαν προτάσεις για υφαρπαγή πόρων από τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία των επιστημόνων, με παράθεση ανακριβών στοιχείων και τεκμηρίωσης,
 
Ως προς το φορολογικό, χωρίς κανένα διάλογο, διαρρέουν προτάσεις που ως τελική συνέπεια θα έχουν: τη μείωση των εσόδων του κράτους, τη μείωση του εισοδήματος των χαμηλότερων και μεσαίων στρωμάτων ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών και παράλληλα θα οδηγήσουν σε έναν δίχως όριο αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό, με πολλαπλασιαστικά αρνητικές επιπτώσεις στην ποιότητα των μελετών και έργων.
 
Ο κίνδυνος ελλοχεύει ακόμη και στους τομείς που εξαγγέλλεται διάλογος για θεσμικές αλλαγές, όπως το σχέδιο Καλλικράτης ή οι αλλαγές για τα δημόσια έργα, όπου δεν έχει διασφαλιστεί ότι δεν θα οδηγήσουν σε «πάγωμα» ή και αναστολή προγραμμάτων μελετών και έργων.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν καταλαβαίνω, ποιος ο στόχος της απεργίας;
Ποια είναι τα αιτήματα;
Η  ανατροπή στο μοντέλο οικονομικής ανάπτυξης; Έτσι γενικά και αόριστα;

Λέει το ΤΕΕ: "Οι μισθωτοί μηχανικοί, στον δημόσιο και ιδιωτικό τομέα, υφίστανται σοβαρή μείωση του εισοδήματός τους και των εργασιακών τους δικαιωμάτων."
Μα το ΤΕΕ ζητά να διατηρηθεί το υφιστάμενο φορολογικό σύστημα που ευνοεί τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες με τα μεγάλα τεχνικά γραφεία και τις πολλές άδειες και όχι τα μικρά τεχνικά γραφεία ή αυτούς που δουλεύουν με "μπλοκάκι".

Το ΤΕΕ τι έκανε εδώ και 17 χρόνια που χωριστήκαμε σε παλιούς που λαμβάνουν ή θα λάβουν σοβαρές συντάξεις και σε νέους (μετά το 1993) που ενώ πληρώνουν τις ίδιες ασφαλιστικές εισφορές θα λάβουν συντάξεις πείνας;

Να μιλήσουμε για την Τράπεζα Αττικής που την χρυσοπληρώσαμε και ποια τα οφέλη;

Για την παιδεία που τα πανεπιστήμια και τα ΤΕΙ της χώρας πάνε από το κακό στο χειρότερο και δίνουν δίπλωμα σε μηχανικούς που δεν μπορούν να συντάξουν μια τεχνική έκθεση;

Το ΤΕΕ θεωρεί ότι είμαστε λίγοι οι μηχανικοί σ' αυτή τη χώρα και λέει συνέχεια ναι στο άνοιγμα νέων τμημάτων και μάλιστα Πολιτικών Μηχανικών & Αρχιτεκτόνων;

Το ΤΕΕ θεωρεί τους πτυχιούχους μηχανικούς των ΤΕΙ ότι δεν είναι συνάδελφοι μηχανικοί όταν το κράτος έχει αναγνωρίσει τα ΤΕΙ ως Ανώτατα εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα;

Το ΤΕΕ θεωρεί ότι καλώς ένας Αρχιτέκτονας υπογράφει στατική μελέτη οκταώροφης οικοδομής με πιλοτή και υπόγειο, ένας Πολιτικός Μηχανικός τη μελέτη θέρμανσης αρκεί να είναι συμβατικού προϋπολογισμού κάτω των 3.000¤ και ένας Τοπογράφος μια αρχιτεκτονική μελέτη;

----------

Samdreamth

----------


## Samdreamth

Words of the air που λέμε... Δεν είδα κάτι χρήσιμο, μια αντιπρόταση, τον λόγο πχ για να απεργήσω.
Ωραία όλα αυτά που λέει, τα ξέρουμε τα χάλια μας.
Το ΤΕΕ τι προτείνει μας λέει?

+1000 σ' αυτά που είπε ο Χάρης

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Μπράβο Χάρη!Καλά τα είπες!Να συμπληρώσω,ότι εγώ δεν έχω αξιολογήσει ακόμη αν τα νέα μέτρα θα αποδειχθούν ευνοϊκά για τους μικρούς.Ξέρω ότι ΔΕΝ θα είναι για τους μεγάλους.Οπότε,δεν θα στηρίξω προσπάθειες να συντηρηθούν οι μεγάλοι.....

Πού είναι το κουμπάκι ''ευχαριστώ'' να το πατήσω?

----------


## Evan

Καλά το διάβασε κανένας ολόκληρο;

----------


## Pappos

+100 στον Χάρη.

----------


## K_PAT

Σωστός ο Χάρης. Δηλ. το ΤΕΕ μου λέει να κλείσω το γραφειάκι μου (από το οποίο ζω την οικογένεια) και να απεργήσω για να λυθούν τα προβλήματατα του κλάδου. Πιθανόν μου λέει και να κατέβω σε μία πορεία (πιστέψτε με έχω κατέβει σε πάρα πάρα πολλές και για διάφορους λόγους) στην οποία επικεφαλείς θα είναι αργόσχολοι συνδικαλιστές και παχυλόμισθα κομματικά στελέχη. Μπορεί και να το κάνω αν είναι να βελτιωθεί η κατασταση του κλάδου.Το ΤΕΕ με προυπολογισμούς εκατομμυρίων τι κάνει? Απάντησε ο Χάρης. Δεν θα καταστραφώ αν κλείσω το γραφειάκι μου μια μέρα, αλλά όχι να με κοροιδεύουν και φόρα παρτίδα. Δεν μπαίνω καν στον κόπο να διαβάσω την ανακοίνωση του ΤΕΕ

----------


## makap

Φαίνεται ότι έχουμε πάρει στραβά το θέμα και, με αφορμή το ΔΤ του ΤΕΕ, ξεσπαθώσαμε κατά του ΤΕΕ, αδιαφορώντας 1) για το φορολογικό θέμα, 2) για την κατάργηση των συντελεστών των μηχανικών και τόσα άλλα που έρχονται και τους απειλούν. Το θέμα που προσπάθησα να αναδείξω είναι η λαίλαπα κατά των μηχανικών που έρχεται και, αντί να συζητήσουμε το θέμα, να βρούμε και να προτείνουμε λύσεις, κάνουμε ότι δεν βλέπουμε το δάσος, δηλαδή την ουσία του θέματος, και αντιδρούμε με βολές κατά του ΤΕΕ.




> "Οι μισθωτοί μηχανικοί, στον δημόσιο και ιδιωτικό τομέα, υφίστανται σοβαρή μείωση του εισοδήματός τους και των εργασιακών τους δικαιωμάτων."
> Μα το ΤΕΕ ζητά να διατηρηθεί το υφιστάμενο φορολογικό σύστημα που ευνοεί τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες με τα μεγάλα τεχνικά γραφεία και τις πολλές άδειες και όχι τα μικρά τεχνικά γραφεία ή αυτούς που δουλεύουν με "μπλοκάκι".


Πέραν των υπόλοιπων παρατηρήσεων του Χάρη, θεωρούμε σωστή τη θέση του ότι, το ισχύον, από το 1993, σύστημα φορολόγησης με τους μοναδικούς συντελεστές, ευνοεί "τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες με τα μεγάλα τεχνικά γραφεία" και όχι τη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία του μεγάλου αριθμού των ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών που δεν μπορούν να συγκεντρώσουν αποδείξεις για τα έξοδα που κάνουν, προκειμένου να φορολογηθούν με λογιστικό τρόπο; Εγώ ΟΧΙ.

Όσοι ασχολούνται με αυτό το αντικείμενο του μηχανικού, και, προφανώς, είτε δεν διατηρούν ή δεν εργάζονται σε μεγάλα γραφεία, που έχουν τον τρόπο να εξασφαλίζουν δουλειές, με κάθε τρόπο και κάθε κυβέρνηση, είτε δεν είναι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, ώστε να έχουν σίγουρο και εξασφαλισμένο εισόδημα, έχουν συνειδητοποιήσει ότι οι δουλειές έχουν λιγοστέψει ανησυχητικά, την τελευταία περίοδο, με τάση να στερέψουν στο άμεσο μέλλον. Ο προβληματισμός αυτός και η ανάδειξη του μείζονος θέματος που απειλεί τους μηχανικούς, ήταν η αιτία που με οδήγησε να παραθέσω το ΔΤ του ΤΕΕ και, βέβαια όχι, είτε να υποστηρίξω τις γενικότερες θέσεις του.

----------


## makap

> Μετά από κουβέντα που είχα με το λογιστή μου είδα ότι πέρυσι απέδωσα το μισθό ενός Δ.Υ. σε ΦΠΑ και ταυτόχρονα δάνεισα προς στο κράτος μέσω του ΦΕΜ ένα σεβαστό ποσό. Το δε ΦΠΑ ουκ ολίγες φορές το απέδιδα χωρίς να το έχω πληρωθεί (μελέτες για το δημόσιο).


Αυτή είναι η μεγάλη αλήθεια που μάς διαφοροποιεί από άλλους κλάδους ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών, δηλαδή το γεγονός ότι αφενός προκαταβάλουμε στο Κράτος αφενός το 20% του φόρου σε κάθε ΔΠΥ αφετέρου αποδίδουμε το ΦΠΑ κάθε τρίμηνο.

----------


## Xάρης

Ο ΦΠΑ δεν είναι εισόδημα. Είναι φόρος που εισπράττεται από τον ιδιώτη και καταβάλλεται από τον επαγγελματία (όχι μόνο μηχανικό) που αποτελεί απλώς τον μεσάζοντα. 
Μάλιστα, όσοι είναι υποχρεωμένοι να εισπράττουν και να αποδίδουν ΦΠΑ όπως οι μηχανικοί σε αντίθεση πχ με τους δικηγόρους έχουν και πλεονέκτημα. Όταν αγοράζουμε ένα προϊόν πχ Η/Υ το αγοράζουμε σε χαμηλότερη τιμή από τον δικηγόρο. Για να μη μιλήσουμε για δαπάνες που δεν θα έπρεπε να θεωρούνται ως τέτοιες και των οποίων το ΦΠΑ συμψηφίζουμε με το ΦΠΑ των εσόδων μας.
Εκείνος που θα έπρεπε να διαμαρτύρεται είναι ο πελάτης που εκτός της αμοιβής πρέπει να πληρώνει και επιπλέον φόρο, το ΦΠΑ. Ο οποίος φόρος είναι έμμεσος φόρος και ως τέτοιος άδικος για τις χαμηλές εισοδηματικά τάξεις.

Ο ΦΕΜ είναι ο φόρος που προκαταβάλουμε. Όχι μόνο οι μηχανικοί ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες αλλά και οι μισθωτοί και οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι και όλοι. Ποσοστό που διαφέρει αναλόγως της ιδιότητας του καθενός και της μορφής εργασίας.
Στην απόδοση του ΦΕΜ πάντα κάποιος κερδίζει, είτε το κράτος είτε ο πολίτης. Αν στο τέλος της χρονιάς έχουμε επιστροφή φόρου σημαίνει ότι κερδίζει το κράτος που παρακράτησε μεγαλύτερο φόρο απ' αυτόν που έπρεπε τελικά να καταβάλουμε. Αν αντιθέτως κληθούμε να πληρώσουμε επιπλέον φόρο τότε εμείς ως πολίτες ήμασταν οι κερδισμένοι.

*@Kasvan*
Την πολιτεία και κατ' επέκταση την κοινωνία μας δεν την ενδιαφέρει αν εργάζεσαι 15 ώρες την ημέρα επειδή είσαι εργατικός και θέλεις να βγάλεις πολλά χρήματα ή δε δουλεύεις καμιά ώρα επειδή είσαι εισοδηματίας. Αυτό που ενδιαφέρει είναι να πληρώνεις φόρους και για να υπάρχει δικαιοσύνη οι φόροι πρέπει να είναι ανάλογοι με τα καθαρά σου εισοδήματα. Όταν δεν είναι τότε κάποιοι αδικούνται. 

Πιστεύω ότι πολίτης δε θα είχε πρόβλημα να πληρώσει φόρους αν γνώριζε ότι αυτοί οι φόροι θα έπιαναν τόπο. Δε θα χρειαζόταν να στείλει το παιδί του σε φροντιστήριο για να μάθει αγγλικά, δε θα χρειαζόταν να πάει σε μια ιδιωτική κλινική για να έχει την περίθαλψη για την οποία πληρώνει. Πράγματα που σ' άλλες δυτικές χώρες υπάρχουν και θεωρούνται αυτονόητα.

----------


## makap

Χάρη,
Αναφερόμαστε σ' αυτά που συμβαίνουν στην πράξη κάθε μέρα και όχι σ' εκείνα που προσπαθούν κάποιοι, και διαπιστώνω και εσύ, να μας θυμίσουν ότι γράφουν οι νόμοι.
Είμαι βέβαιος ότι γνωρίζεις ότι είναι, πλέον, πολύ λίγοι οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες που αποδίδουν το ΦΠΑ και σ' αυτούς περιλαμβάνονται ΟΛΟΙ οι μηχανικοί, αν κρίνω από τους γνωστούς μου, ακόμη και εκείνους που δεν έχουν να περάσουν το μήνα. Για να προσελκύσει τους υπόλοιπους, το Κράτος (προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση) δέχτηκε να τον καταβάλουν με δόσεις και το Κράτος (σημερινή κυβέρνηση), πάλι, σου υπενθυμίζει τη δυνατότητα αυτή, με έντονα κόκκινα στοιχεία, κατά την υποβολή της περιοδικής δήλωσης, όπως έκανες αυτές τις μέρες. 

Η αναφορά μου, λοιπόν, στο θέμα της τακτικής καταβολής του ΦΠΑ είχε την έννοια ότι, στη σημερινή δύσκολη οικονομική συγκυρία, οι μηχανικοί αποδίδουν το ΦΠΑ σε αντίθεση με τους άλλους επαγγελματίες που τον συμπεριλαμβάνουν στα εισοδήματά τους.

Τελικά, αν κατάλαβα καλά, το συμπέρασμα που προκύπτει από τις γνώμες των περισσότερων από όσους συμμετείχαν μέχρι τώρα στη συζήτηση αυτή, είναι ότι, δεν υπάρχει καμία ιδιαίτερη συνέπεια και επίπτωση στους μηχανικούς από τα φορολογικά μέτρα και τους σχεδιασμούς της κυβέρνησης;

----------

kasvan, Theo

----------


## Xάρης

*@ΜΑΚΑΡ*
Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς σχετικά με τον ΦΠΑ. Σε τι διαφέρουν οι μηχανικοί ως προς την απόδοση του ΦΠΑ σε σχέση με τους άλλους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες; Όπως υπάρχουν κάποιοι που είναι συνεπείς και καταβάλουν το ΦΠΑ κάθε τρίμηνο ως οφείλουν έτσι υπάρχουν και συνάδελφοι που δεν τον καταβάλουν. 

*@kasvan*
Αυτά που αναφέρεις περί καθυστέρησης πληρωμών πολύ λογικά αλλά ισχύουν σε όλους τους επαγγελματίες, όχι μόνο στους μηχανικούς. Μόνο όμως οι μηχανικοί φορολογούνται εξωλογιστικά με τόσο χαμηλούς ΣΚΚ. 
Απ' την άλλη οι μηχανικοί είμαστε οι ευνοημένοι με τις ελάχιστες αμοιβές και όταν εκδίδεται μια οικοδομική άδεια πρέπει να έχει καταβληθεί η αμοιβή του μηχανικού στην ΕΤΕ. Αντίστοιχα, η νομοθεσία ορίζει ότι η καταβολή των επιβλέψεων πρέπει να γίνεται σταδιακά ανάλογα με την πρόοδο των εργασιών. 
Αυτό που βλέπουμε με λίγα λόγια είναι ότι το νομοθετικό πλαίσιο υπάρχει που μας βοηθά στο να πάρουμε την αμοιβή μας στην ώρα που πρέπει. Αν όμως δε βοηθούμε και εμείς τότε δεν πρόκειται να γίνει τίποτα. 
Πχ αν ένας συνάδελφος πάει ο ίδιος και καταθέτει στο λογαριασμό του στην ΕΤΕ το ποσό της αμοιβής του που θα έπρεπε να καταθέσει ο πελάτης του τότε βγάζει τα μάτια του μόνος του.

Θίγεις όμως και ένα πολύ σημαντικό θέμα. Θα ήταν πολύ πιο δίκαιο να φορολογούμαστε για το σύνολο μια μεγαλύτερης του έτους περιόδου πχ μιας πενταετίας. Να φορολογούμαστε όπως τώρα ανά έτος αλλά στο τέλος κάθε πενταετίας να γίνεται ένας επαναπροσδιορισμός του φόρου και να υπάρχει επιστροφή φόρου σε περίπτωση που προκύψει ανισοκατανομή των εισοδημάτων σ' αυτή την πενταετία.
Αυτό πρέπει να είναι ένα αίτημά μας μαζί με την αναγνώριση εξόδων όπως του αυτοκινήτου.

Η συζήτηση για τους δημόσιους υπαλλήλους είναι μεγάλη και φεύγει νομίζω εκτός θέματος.
Πάντως ζητούμενα της όποιας απεργίας θα μπορούσαν να είναι:

ο αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός από δημοσίους υπαλλήλους,η αξιολόγηση των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων από τους πολίτες και η σύνδεση αυτής με τις αμοιβές τους,η οριστική και αμετάκλητη αποπομπή όσων δημοσίων υπαλλήλων δωροδοκούνται

----------


## makap

Χάρη,
Ομολογώ ότι με έχεις καταπλήξει με τις θέσεις που διατυπώνεις σ' αυτή τη συζήτηση, για την "ευνοημένη" φορολόγηση των μηχανικών.
Έχω κουβεντιάσει το συγκεκριμένο θέμα με πολλούς συναδέλφους, σε διάφορους τόπους δουλειάς, και δεν βρήκα άλλο μηχανικό, όχι μόνο να υποστηρίζει το σχεδιασμό της κυβέρνησης στο θέμα αυτό, αλλά και να χαρακτηρίζει τους μηχανικούς "ευνοημένους".

Παρά το γεγονός ότι, οι βασικές αρχές του συγκεκριμένου συστήματος φορολόγησης (ακαθάριστο και καθαρό εισόδημα από υπηρεσίες ελευθέριων επαγγελμάτων) εφαρμόστηκε, για πρώτη φορά το 1955, τροποποιήθηκε το 1989 και κωδικοποιήθηκε το 1994, με το άρθρο 49 παρ. 5 του ν. 2238/1994, διερωτώμαι πόσοι μηχανικοί υποστήριξαν, όλα αυτά τα χρόνια ότι, ο συγκεκριμένος τρόπος φορολόγησης "ευνοεί" τους μηχανικούς και πρέπει να καταργηθεί (!!!). 

Διαπιστώνω τη διαφωνία μας στη βάση και την ουσία του συγκεκριμένου θέματος, αλλά θα συνεχίσω να αγωνίζομαι, για το υφιστάμενο σύστημα φορολόγησης των μηχανικών, γιατί το θεωρώ σωστό και δίκαιο.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Χάρη

προφανώς κόλλησες κίτρινο πυρετό.Οι μηχανικοί πρέπει να έχουν κίνητρα για να δουλέψουν,αλλιώς θα γίνουμε κ εμείς σαν τους γιατρούς...........κ ένα από αυτά είναι οι συντελεστές ως ισχύουν.Τί είδους έξοδα μπορούμε να δείξουμε?Μα,είναι ποτέ δυνατόν.Απίστευτα άδικο,εφόσον δεν μας δικαιολογούνται τα έξοδα.Συμφωνώ μεν στο ότι μέχρι τώρα είμασταν ευνοημένοι,αλλά με τα προτεινόμενα μέτρα θα μας κλείσουν το μαγαζί.Από το ένα άκρο δηλαδή στο άλλο...........

Ο makap μίλησε ορθά.Μπράβο makap!

----------


## vasgi

Ισως τελικά θα πρέπει να δούμε σοβαρά και θεσμικά το θέμα των εξόδων .

Π.χ. το αυτοκίνητο και τα καύσιμα και τα έξοδα του , εκ των ων ούκ άνευ χωρίς κανένα περιορισμό επί του τζίρου .

Αν πάμε στην πολεοδομία και ο αρμόδιος υπάλληλος λείπει , να χρεώνουμε έξοδα ?

Γενικά πρέπει το θέμα των εξόδων να γίνεται όπως στα βιβλία Γ' κατηγορίας , δηλαδή να περνάνε ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ .

----------


## Xάρης

*@makap*
Πολίτες (όχι μόνο μηχανικούς) θα βρεις που ευνοούνται σ' ένα θέμα και θα ζητήσουν να καταργηθεί αυτή η ευνοϊκή υπέρ τους πολιτική.
Να συμπληρώσω όμως, ότι δεν ευνοούνται όλοι οι μηχανικοί από το υφιστάμενο φορολογικό καθεστώς. Και αν αλλάξει πάλι δεν κάποιοι θα χάσουν κάποιοι θα κερδίσουν. 
Το θέμα είναι ότι θεωρώ κοινωνικά *άδικο* τον ισχύον εξωλογιστικό προσδιορισμό του φορολογητέου εισοδήματος για όποιον ισχύει είτε είναι μηχανικός είτε ταξιτζής.
*
@zavi@tee.gr
*Κοιτάς το θέμα καθαρά από την πλευρά του προσωπικού συμφέροντος και υπερασπίζεσαι ένα κεκτημένο έστω και αν είναι άδικο. 
Παραδέχεσαι ότι είναι άδικο όταν γράφεις ότι α) είμαστε ευνοημένοι και β) όντως τα έξοδα μας είναι λίγα άρα οι ΣΚΚ δεν αποδίδουν την πραγματικότητα καθότι το πραγματικό φορολογητέο εισόδημα μας είναι μεγαλύτερο του υπολογιζόμενου βάσει νόμου.
Κάνεις λάθος όμως όταν λες ότι θα μας κλείσουν το μαγαζί. Δε θα το κλείσουν γιατί οι όροι του παιχνιδιού θα είναι ίδιοι για όλους. Με λίγα λόγια μας λένε "αυξήστε τις αμοιβές σας ώστε το καθαρό σας εισόδημα να παραμείνει σταθερό. Αυτό δε το λένε μόνο σε σένα, το λένε και σε μένα και σ' όλους μας. Αν λοιπόν κάνατε εκπτώσεις στις ελάχιστες αμοιβές, ξεχάστε τις.

*@kasvan*
Θέτεις θέματα που δεν έχουν σχέση με το φορολογικό (επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα, εφαρμογή των νόμων, ελάχιστες αμοιβές, προδιαγραφές μελετών κ.λπ.) συμφωνώ όμως ότι πρέπει να τα βλέπουμε όλα μαζί συνολικά γιατί διαφορετικά η όποια αλλαγή σ' έναν τομέα (φορολογικό) θα αμβλύνει αδικίες σ' έναν τομέα και θα οξύνει σ' άλλον. Άλλωστε η απεργία δεν νομίζω ότι αφορά το φορολογικό μόνο άλλα πολλά πράγματα μαζί. 
Όλα αυτά συνολικά έπρεπε να είναι αιτήματά μας και τα είπαμε παραπάνω και ας συμπληρώσουμε με νέα.

Ναι, να αλλάξει το φορολογικό σύστημα σε λογιστικό για όλους και όχι μόνο όσους ασχολούνται με οικοδομικά έργα.
*Αλλά:*
_ να περιλαμβάνονται στα έξοδα και οι βενζίνες κ.ά. έξοδα αυτοκινήτου (βλ. δημοσίευση vasgi).
_ να γίνεται επαναπροσδιορισμός του φόρου κάθε πενταετία και φορολόγηση του *μέσου ετήσιου* εισοδήματος με τις απαραίτητες διορθώσεις-επιστροφές φόρου.
_ να προστατευθεί ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας από τον εφοριακό που του δίνεται η δυνατότητα να απορρίψει τα βιβλία με το έτσι θέλω (αυτό που έγραψες παραπάνω).
_ να καθοριστούν ελάχιστες αμοιβές για όλες τις εργασίες.
_ υποχρεωτική παράσταση μηχανικού και όχι μόνο δικηγόρου σε μεταβιβάσεις ακινήτων
_ επανακαθορισμός επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων
_ προστασία του ελεύθερου επαγγελματία από τον αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων
_ νομική προστασία (κάλυψη εξόδων) του δημοσίου υπαλλήλου από τον κάθε δικομανή ελεύθερο επαγγελματία
_ καθορισμός προδιαγραφών για τα πάντα και έλεγχος αυτών και μόνο απουσία του μηχανικού, με τεκμηριωμένη απάντηση σε περίπτωση παρατηρήσεων
και πολλά ακόμα.

Γι αυτά θα με βρίσκατε πρώτο να απεργώ, να διαδηλώνω, να στήνω αντίσκηνο έξω από τη βουλή.

----------


## Annik

Χάρη....+1000000000000000!!!

----------


## Xάρης

Το "καλύτερο" σύστημα φορολόγησης είναι σχετικό. Για μένα καλύτερο, για την πλούσια μειοψηφία, για την φτωχή μειοψηφία, για τους μηχανικούς γενικώς, για τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες για τους μισθωτούς του ιδιωτικού τομέα, για τους μισθωτούς του δημοσίου τομέα, για τα έσοδα του κράτους, για ποιους;

Καλύτερο δε σημαίνει και δικαιότερο. 
Σ' αντίθεση, το δικαιότερο είναι σαφώς ορισμένο και στηρίζεται στο άρθρο 4 του συντάγματος: "Οι Έλληνες πολίτες συνεισφέρουν χωρίς διακρίσεις στα δημόσια βάρη, ανάλογα με τις δυνάμεις τους".

Αυτό το δικαιότερο *διαστρεβλώνεται* με το εξωλογιστικό σύστημα προσδιορισμού του εισοδήματος που είναι συντεχνιακό επίτευγμα του ΤΕΕ και ορισμένων (όχι όλων) μηχανικών που επωφελούνται απ' αυτό.
Μεγαλύτερη απόδειξη περί αυτού η φορολόγηση εισοδήματος που προέρχεται από την ίδια ακριβώς εργασία. Πχ Μηχανικός μέλος του ΤΕΕ, ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας, συντάσσει μια γεωτεχνική μελέτη ελάχιστης νόμιμης αμοιβής 3.000ε και φορολογείται στο 26% (ή το πιθανότερο 31,2% αν υπάρχει προσαύξηση λόγω αναντιστοιχίας εξόδων) ενώ αντιθέτως αν την ίδια μελέτη την κάνει γεωλόγος θα φορολογηθεί για το 100% πλην τα έξοδά του (αν υποθέσουμε 10%) για το 90%!
Αν υποθέσουμε ότι το εισόδημα αυτό φορολογείται με το μεγαλύτερο συντελεστή (40%) τότε ο φόρος που θα πληρώσει ο καθένας είναι:
1) Μηχανικός : φορολογητέο εισόδημα = 3.000*31,2%= 936¤  -  Φόρος : 936*40% = *375*¤
2) Γεωλόγος : φορολογητέο εισόδημα = 3.000*90%= 2.700¤  -  Φόρος : 2.700*40% = *1.080*¤ δηλαδή *288%* παραπάνω!!!

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι είναι:
α) καλύτερο για τον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία μηχανικό (έχει και περιθώριο για έκπτωση και να πάρει στα σίγουρα τη δουλειά από τον Γεωλόγο)
β) χειρότερο για τον γεωλόγο
γ) χειρότερο για όλους τους άλλους γιατί το κράτος θα εισπράξει μικρότερο φόρο

Σίγουρο επίσης είναι ότι το σύστημα αυτό δεν είναι δίκαιο.

----------


## Theo

Εγώ πάντως θα απεργήσω.

Κύριο θέμα για το οποίο θα το πράξω είναι το φορολογικό.

Διαφωνώ με τη λογική του Χάρη.

Σαφώς και είναι δίκαιοι οι ΣΚΚ. Αν θέλουν έσοδα-έξοδα να αποδεχθούν και όλα μας τα έξοδα.

Και μην τα τσουβαλιάζετε. Οι γιατροί είναι μέτρ στην απόκρυψη εσόδων.

Οι μηχανικοί νομοθετικά δεν μπορούν να το πράξουν. Αν μπορούσα θα το έπραττα. Αλλά δεν μπορώ.

Ειλικρινά πέρυσι με κόπο και αίμα, είχα τζίρο κοντά στα 40.000 και από αυτά τα μαύρα μου ήταν 420¤.

Αντιθέτως συγγενής γιατρός με σπίτι του 1,4 εκ. ¤ στο ψυχικό και γραφείο Βασ. Σοφίας ισόγειο στη Μαβίλη με ενοίκιο 6.000¤ έκανε τζίρο 60.000.

Και σαφώς θα το δω προσωπικά και συντεχνιακά. Τι με νοιάζει τι κάνει ο κος αγρότης ή κος ταξιτζής ή ο κος υπάλληλος ?

Όταν ψήφιζαν βάσει προσωπικού συμφέροντος ήταν καλά ? 

Και γιατί να ενδιαφερθώ για τον δημόσιο υπάλληλο ?

Επειδή ενδιαφέρεται για μένα ? Που δουλεύω 14 ώρες τη μέρα σαν σκυλί και βάζω και πλάτη στην οικοδομή και κάνω 30 χλμ τη μέρα μέσα στην πόλη για εκτιμήσεις που πληρώνομαι 75¤ ? Με όλες τις ευθύνες και το άγχος του καπετάνιου του τιτανικού μετά την κρούση.......

Η γυναίκα μου είναι δημ. υπάλληλος.

Δουλεύουν στα χαρτιά 8ωρο Χ 5 μέρες αλλά στην πράξη είναι :

08.30-14.30 άρα 6ωρο. Με όλες τις αργίες και τα συναφή. Με όλες τις αναρρωτικές και άδειες υπολογιστών και ότι θέλουν.

Λαμβάνει 1200¤/ μήνα για 6ώρες Χ 5 μέρες Χ 4 εβδομάδες. = 120ώρες εργασίας για 1200¤

Άρα ανθρωποώρα 10,00 ¤. 

Εγώ καθαρά μου μένουν 2.300-2.500 για 12 ώρες κατ' ελάχιστον τις 6 μέρες της εβδομάδος και την Κυριακή σίγουρα άλλες 4ώρες.

Άρα : (6Χ12+4)Χ4 = 304 ώρες για 2300~2500 ====> 

ανθρωποώρα μηχανικού 7,5¤ έως 8,00¤ με απίστευτη ευθύνη και άγχος που θα με πεθάνει στα 55.

Ποιος είναι ριγμένος ?

Ααααααα και 14 μισθοί όχι 12. Και συνθήκες γραφείου όχι εργοταξίου και πεζοδρομίου.

Έλεος πλέον με την προσφορά στο κοινωνικό σύνολο.

----------


## Evan

δεν είναι δυνατόν να έχουμε κοινά συμφέροντα με το ΤΕΕ που εκπροσωπεί τους μεγαλοεργολάβους και μεγαλομηχανικούς αδειάκηδες με κονέ στις πολεοδομίες κλπ. Αν ήμουν τέτοιος δεν θα έγραφα Παρασκευή εννιάμισι ώρα το βράδυ.

----------


## Xάρης

*@kasvan*
Δεν είναι κοινή επί του χειρότερου.
Είναι *άδικη*. Σ' αυτό επιχειρηματολογώ. Σαφώς συμφέρουσα για κάποιους, μη συμφέρουσα για άλλους (και μηχανικούς), και σε κάθε περίπτωση άδικη και αντίθετη με το σύνταγμα. 
Μιλάμε για το φορολογικό σύστημα, όχι για θέματα εργασιακά, ασφαλιστικά ή οτιδήποτε άλλο.

----------


## Xάρης

Η λύση είναι αυτή που είπα σ' άλλο θέμα.
Να διεκδικήσουμε την αποκατάσταση των όποιων αδικιών εις βάρος μας και όχι τη συνέχιση κάποιων αδικιών εις βάρος άλλων αλλά υπέρ κάποιων (όχι όλων) των μηχανικών. 

Άκουσα από συνάδελφο ότι και οι μηχανικοί μπορούν να εγγραφούν στο ταμείο ανεργίας και να πάρουν το σχετικό επίδομα για ένα έτος νομίζω, αρκεί να μην έχουν κάνει έναρξη ως ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες.

Όταν οι δουλειές και τα εισοδήματα μειώνονται, το φορολογικό θα έπρεπε να είναι το τελευταίο που θα μας απασχολούσε καθότι θα έχουμε φτάσει και λογιστικά στο αφορολόγητο όριο.

----------

